# My first litters!



## KDailey (Feb 16, 2012)

So I got my first mice about a month and a half ago from Petsmart. I had wanted one girl and one boy doin could breed them but they said they didn't have any boys so I got four girls instead. Low and behold one is a boy. If I had known one was a boy I wouldn't have gotten the extra girls right off the bat. Insure didn't need 3 pregnant females at once on the first try. But there wasn't much I could do.

So about a week ago I noticed the first started looking like they had eaten goofballs and knew they were getting close.

Mama #1 had 5 babies and ate every single one. 
Mama #2 had 2 babies and ate both.

I had one mama left and was praying not to have another disaster. 
Mama #3 has at least 8 babies and is a wonderful mother! There could be more but i dont want to touch them and maybe upset mama. Not when she's doing so well, I don't want to jinx it. Lol

I can't post pictures on my phone but I'll try to get the pic up if I can

I'm so excited!

EDIT: it's not very good because it's on my phone but here are the little guys the day they were born. I believe they are 4 days old now. Still no hair yet


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Goodness! So sorry for both your list litters, but very happy to hear you've finally got one in hand!


----------



## KDailey (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks. I'm being super careful so I don't disturb her or cause her any stress that might make her turn on them.

The others had eaten their babies before I even got to see them so I'm not sure why they did it. It wasn't me because I found them dead and didn't even know they had had them yet. Still, I'm making sure that I don't do anything to stress this mama out.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Im sure i can see 9 in that pile Congrats. Sorry to hear about the other litters i had the same thing yesterday, some mice just dont make good mums, but it could just be because its there first litter.


----------



## KDailey (Feb 16, 2012)

I've gotten a little better view and there are at least 10 little babies. There could be another 1-2 that were under the pile but I'm not certain. They're starting to show color too. Lot of spotted babies and a few that are almost solid colored.

And mama is an absolutely wonderful mother. Seems every time I turn around she's feeding them again. She hasn't lost a single one and they all look healthy and fat as far as I can tell. I can usually see the white in their bellies from their supper <3


----------



## KDailey (Feb 16, 2012)

Here they are showing a little more color and they're startin to get "flakey" since their hair is comin in 

All 10 are still going strong and gettin big and fat. The picture doesn't show their size very well but when I took this picture this morning I was shocked at how much they had seemed to grow just overnight. I love watching them grow <3


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Gorgeous litter! What colour was the father?


----------



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

I can't wait to see what they look like when they grow older!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They look good; what kind of diet is the mother on? I give mine scrambled egg and a bit of oatmeal cooked with milk so they make extra rich milk for the babies. I see folds of fat on one of them, though, which is good!


----------



## KDailey (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks guys! I've been giving her a little bit of cat food and scrambled eggs. I keep chickens so eggs are always on hand. lol. She is a wonderful mother! She is constantly feeding them, and when I say constantly I mean she rarely takes a break. 
The dad was mostly white with a few black spots and was kinda longhaired.

Here's a picture of them when they were all wiggling around. You can see their spots a lot better! Most of them seem to be black/white but I noticed there are at least two that look like their spots are going to be the color of mom and there are a few that are mostly black with a little white.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

That one towards the bottom sure has some unique spotting! It's like a lighting bolt, very cool.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Holsteins!


----------



## KDailey (Feb 16, 2012)

Well they are pretty much fully hairy now, lol. I'm trying to get the picture uploaded to photobucket but my phone is being difficult. I'll post when I can.

EDIT: Once again I'm sorry for the awful quality but the only internet I have is on my phone so I have to take the pictures with my phone.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

You got some nice looking chubbies there!


----------



## Ankali (Oct 2, 2011)

They are so cute! I love spots, especially black spots!


----------



## KDailey (Feb 16, 2012)

I've got a bunch of individual pictures of them that I plan to upload but my phone's photobucket app is being stubborn. I'll get them up when I can.

They are really active and don't even have their eyes open yet. They're already trying to crawl around with their noses stuck up in the air to find their way. It's adorable! <3


----------



## KDailey (Feb 16, 2012)

Ok so here are the pictures of them individually. There are 7 boys and 3 girls, go figure. lol. I have it written down somewhere which ones are boys and which ones are girls but I don't have the paper on me right now. Anyways, the first two have spots that are the same color as mama and the rest are black/white.

Mama: She has a little white on her belly/chest but not much. Then there's the "blaze" on her face









Daddy: Longhair. His coat isn't too great but he looks a lot better than when I first got him from Petsmart









And the young'n's:

















































































I'm thinkin I might keep the agouti pieds and the second one from the bottom since it's markings are so unique. But I'll need more cages for boys.


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

They look alot like there papa! But very cute!


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Bub 6 is almost dutch-like! But my favorite is bub 8 :love1


----------

